

Playing B-Ball with Obama: 6 Steps to Crossing Anything Off Your Bucket List  - brianmac
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2012/04/04/playing-b-ball-with-obama-6-steps-to-crossing-anything-off-your-bucket-list/

======
brianmac
Very cool that these guys are from Canada and friends with someone I know.
Reminds me of PGs ambitious startup ideas, the more ambitious and far fetched
the less competition as people write off what is possible before they even
begin.

